
SpaceX Crew Dragon Touchscreen UI Uses JavaScript and Chromium - tosh
https://space.stackexchange.com/questions/9243/what-computer-and-software-is-used-by-the-falcon-9/9446#9446
======
rajnathani
The answer is from 2016 though.

